# EGR/DPF Delete



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome! 

What year is your car? There such kits available for the 14-15 Cruze Diesel's. 
If you search the forum there are a few threads about them and the results from
folks that have already done the installation.


----------



## georgecdisc (Mar 7, 2018)

This is the Gen2 sub-forum, so I imagine the OP is inquiring about that.

I am also interested in a delete for EGR/DPF/DEF but have not seen anything yet for Gen2.


----------



## jwolfest (Apr 4, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> Welcome!
> 
> What year is your car? There such kits available for the 14-15 Cruze Diesel's.
> If you search the forum there are a few threads about them and the results from
> folks that have already done the installation.


Hi TDCruze, my wife's car is a 17' so yes 2nd gen. Fantastic car - i just wish we can delete all the emissions nonsense so we can maximize efficiency/longevity.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

jwolfest said:


> Hi TDCruze, my wife's car is a 17' so yes 2nd gen. Fantastic car - i just wish we can delete all the emissions nonsense so we can maximize efficiency/longevity.


Yeah, I hear ya there. I will likely do the same once the powertrain warranty is up on mine.

At this time I don't believe there is a kit available for the Gen 2 Cruze. I am sure that one will come out soon. You could always phone OZ Tuner and see if they have one in the works, as they are the only ones with the delete Tune for the Gen 1.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

OZ Tuner(Fleece performance) is working on a delete for our cars. From and email correspondence I received it seems it's goin to be near the end of the year before anything is ready. He's already got EfiLive working on it, just waiting on unlock to delete/override the systems.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

Yup. Once I can remove all of the crap I will. **** I would remove it all now if I knew 100% that the car would still run correctly and get good MPG. I would not care if the check engine light was on..


----------



## coalminer (Oct 31, 2018)

I am going to throw my 2 cents in here, I have no desire to rip the DPF and SCR off of my car however I would like the ability to reset the computer when there are issues with the emissions systems. So for those who may be reading this and working on custom tunes for our Cruze diesels, please take this into consideration and maybe there is something quick you can come up with that will accomplish this.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

If I could just turn EGR off, keep it closed I would be happy to get rid of all the soot and engine wear it causes and improve fuel mileage.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> If I could just turn EGR off, keep it closed I would be happy to get rid of all the soot and engine wear it causes and *NO CHANGE OR REDUCE* fuel mileage.



Fixed your post for you.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

@*firehawk618* sez defeating the EGR will lower MPG or not change it. 

I say it'll improve MPG if it changes it at all. 

Who's right?
Both of us?


----------



## C4r7m4n (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm thinking it will change for the better due to the enrichment that occurs to raise EGTs required for burn off....


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Just deleting EGR by itself will most likely result in increased fuel consumption(worse mpg) {or no change}

Getting rid of EGR means the engine ingests more clean metered air while running. More clean air means it will require more fuel to maintain desired cylinder pressures, and temperatures and power output at any given throttle input. 

The engine has the "potential" to make more power at any given throttle opening, so you may require the use of less throttle to go any given speed, which seems to indicate an equilibrium of sorts...But it doesn't work quite that way due to the throttle body, turbo pressure, and enignes pumping losses. Additionally exhaust gas in the form of EGR is a little bit "magic" as it doesn't react to combustion in the same way as clean air. The introduction of additional gases and water vapor changes how much pressure can be generated by a given amount of heat(fuel) in the cylinder.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

In my 2015 Cruze Diesel simply disabling EGR gave a big boost in fuel mileage and the oil was squeaky clean by comparison to oil with EGR. EGR is the Devil to diesel vehicles. No joke.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> More clean air means it will require more fuel to maintain desired cylinder pressures, and temperatures and power output at any given throttle input.


EGR lowers cylinder temperatures and pressures. That's why it's used to reduce NOx output. Eliminating EGR on a diesel engine increases efficiency.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> EGR lowers cylinder temperatures and pressures. That's why it's used to reduce NOx output. Eliminating EGR on a diesel engine increases efficiency.


It's not that straight forward on the gen2 and many computer controlled common rail diesels.

NOx is reduced because there's lower temperatures, yes. But there's a very direct correlation between oxygen level in the charge air, and NOx production. Reduce O2, reduce NOx , it's that simple. 

Temperature (and indirectly, pressures) come into play of course, but the oxygen content in the cylinder is the biggest indicator of NOx output. And even though temps are lower, the charge air composition with EGR dilution is notably different than clean air. 

And it's constituent parts such as water and carbon dioxide offer significantly different(higher) expansion rates at combustion chamber temps than that of clean atmospheric air. So you take a combustion chamber of clean air and provide it with a given amount of heat, and it will expand a certain amount and create a certain amount of pressure to push the piston down. A similar amount of diluted charge air can create those same pressures with less heat.

Also of note is that typical diesels are completely fuel throttle, not air throttled like a gasoline engine, so they don't suffer pumping losses from sucking through a throttle body like a gas engine does. However the gen2 engine DOES have a throttle body, that is used to induce those same pumping losses a gas engine sees in order to make sure the EGR works as designed in this engine. (And for other reasons like DPF regents and catalyst light off..) So turning off the EGR isn't just getting rid of the charge air dilution, it's getting rid of the pumping loss from throttle body function. Leaving EGR on and turning off the throttle body would probably yield economy improvements. But that's not what this is about.

Can you tune a diesel to be more fuel efficient with no EGR, of course. Will just turning off EGR on the 1.6 make it more fuel efficient? It's really hard to say across the board, especially when you add in the fact that deleting EGR typically involves disabling DPF regens as well.(because EGR and throttle body function are tied into Regen as well) Lack of DPF regeneration will without a doubt make fuel mileage better. 

I think it's really a moot point either way, because there's no way I would delete EGR and leave functioning DPF.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Long caffeine free ramble...Sorry.

The DPF and regens are the biggest fuel consumer. 
The EGR definitely has its own problems such as intake tract coking reducing volumetric efficiency over time and the detriment of running soot through the engine.

Turning off both will improve engine longevity and fuel economy. I wouldn't ever consider only disabling one or the other. A tune should also include disabling the throttle body in my opinion, unless I can be shown otherwise.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> huge wall of text


You're right, EGR on modern diesel engines is far more complex that most people (including myself) think.

I do agree with you that a delete tune will get rid of EGR and also block that throttle plate wide open. Depending on where it is in the engine intake, I wonder how difficult it would be to remove the throttle plate?


----------



## coalminer (Oct 31, 2018)

Does the computer use the throttle plate like an engine brake? I live in Florida so there are no hills here for me to try, but when the cruise is enabled, does the car maintain its set speed when going down a hill?


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

coalminer said:


> Does the computer use the throttle plate like an engine brake? I live in Florida so there are no hills here for me to try, but when the cruise is enabled, does the car maintain its set speed when going down a hill?


I don't know definitively what's going on under the hood, but I can tell you there's almost zero engine braking.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > huge wall of text
> ...


The throttle body is right up top easy to access. I don't remember off top of my head if the throttle blade is pinned in place or screwed, so not sure how easy it would be to remove the blade.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> The throttle body is right up top easy to access. I don't remember off top of my head if the throttle blade is pinned in place or screwed, so not sure how easy it would be to remove the blade.


I need to investigate. If it's something like popping a couple screws off to remove the butterfly valve, I'm curious if it would throw a CEL if it were removed. If the valve actuation is measured only by whatever electronic or vacuum actuator exists to turn the valve, it's possible the ECU could get "correct" throttle plate position readings even if the throttle plate itself were removed.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Is there anyway to make sure the throttle plate is wide open all the time?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Cruz15 said:


> Is there anyway to make sure the throttle plate is wide open all the time?


You'd probably have to do one of three things:
1. Disable (disconnect) any electronic throttle adjustment if the plate is held wide-open by a spring. This would likely give you a CEL on the instrument panel.
2. Remove the throttle plate if it's attached to an actuator with screws or some other fastener. This *MIGHT* give you a CEL if there is some other engine sensors that detect things are going wrong. If the only input to the ECU is a throttle position sensor, it might not trigger a CEL.
3. Aftermarket tuning for the engine.

If this engine is like other diesel engines, the throttle plate is also there for shutdown of the engine. To prevent something that a more than typical shuddering of the engine when it shuts down, some diesel engines snap the throttle plate closed so the pistons are fighting against vacuum to quickly stop the engine.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

johnmo said:


> I don't know definitively what's going on under the hood, but I can tell you there's almost zero engine braking.


that sux

gen1 td uses the variable vanes of the turbo for engine braking....i go down a 6 mile 10% hill near my house in 3rd...holds steady 65mph


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

If the EGR valve were unplugged, what is the worst outcome? If it's just a CEL on the instrument cluster and basically nothing else, I don't have a problem with that.

I'm obviously not an engine designer, but why haven't modern diesel engines been changed to take exhaust gases from after the DPF? It seems like it would be better/easier to take clean, soot-free exhaust gases from after the DPF and put them into the intake right before the turbocharger.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> The throttle body is right up top easy to access. I don't remember off top of my head if the throttle blade is pinned in place or screwed, so not sure how easy it would be to remove the blade.


What is your knowledge of what happens if you unplug the EGR valve? Does it stay closed and just display a CEL on the dashboard with no other detrimental effects?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > The throttle body is right up top easy to access. I don't remember off top of my head if the throttle blade is pinned in place or screwed, so not sure how easy it would be to remove the blade.
> ...


An unplugged EGR valve will set NUMEROUS codes, some type A, some type B. You're likely to get a "Service Emission System" message, and may even go into tamper reduced power


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> An unplugged EGR valve will set NUMEROUS codes, some type A, some type B. You're likely to get a "Service Emission System" message, and may even go into tamper reduced power


How often does the ECU check for EGR valve function?

I ask because a friend of mine has a Jeep Liberty with the CRD engine. That is over a decade ago, so different emissions system and no DPF. Still, the fix for those engines is to wire the EGR valve with a switch in the cab. When you start the vehicle you leave EGR on for 30-45 seconds and that is apparently the length of time the ECU checks for EGR function. After that you can flip the switch to turn off EGR and nothing happens (no CEL). You save all the soot from going into your intake and your fuel economy jumps by 10-15%.


----------



## dieselboy731 (Feb 4, 2019)

Has anyone unplugged the EGR in 1.6l diesel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

dieselboy731 said:


> Has anyone unplugged the EGR in 1.6l diesel?


I did, as an experiment.

I have friends with some Cummins pickups in the 2007-2012 range. Their choices of emissions tinkering include some unplugging EGR and just living with a constant CEL that is a "soft" malfunction, I.E., it doesn't affect functioning of the vehicle.

My unplugging of the EGR resulted in an immediate CEL when I started the car and a warning message that I was 75 miles away from reduced function of the engine (limited to 65 mph top speed). I assume that if I go past that it will drop to 55 mph, and then down to the 4 mph speed limit that results when you run out of DEF. It's a "hard" malfunction in that it impedes functioning of the vehicle.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Barry Allen said:


> I did, as an experiment.
> 
> I have friends with some Cummins pickups in the 2007-2012 range. Their choices of emissions tinkering include some unplugging EGR and just living with a constant CEL that is a "soft" malfunction, I.E., it doesn't affect functioning of the vehicle.
> 
> My unplugging of the EGR resulted in an immediate CEL when I started the car and a warning message that I was 75 miles away from reduced function of the engine (limited to 65 mph top speed). I assume that if I go past that it will drop to 55 mph, and then down to the 4 mph speed limit that results when you run out of DEF. It's a "hard" malfunction in that it impedes functioning of the vehicle.



That's what will happen with any newer diesel. It's mandated by the feds that the engine will derate with most emissions malfunctions.

100% because of the federal emissions laws. 0% because it'll hurt the engine.


----------



## C4r7m4n (Apr 10, 2019)

I emailed and received response that Oz Tuner has done the necessary deletes but are working on a security method...So basically they would rather develop something and keep it from the market than release it and have people copy there work.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

At least you got a response, my inquiry about a month ago was never addressed... Glad to hear there is something in the works though, being that the production of our cars was halted. I'm coming up on the end of my power-train, eager to modify once I get there!


----------



## //oilburner (Mar 9, 2019)

Would it be better to add a catch-can in through the EGR on the GEN2 Diesel?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

//oilburner said:


> Would it be better to add a catch-can in through the EGR on the GEN2 Diesel?


Nope.


----------



## //oilburner (Mar 9, 2019)

For my education, what is the issue (system function, failures, resulting impact) with the EGR circuit in the GEN2 Diesel.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

//oilburner said:


> View attachment 271525
> For my education, what is the issue (system function, failures, resulting impact) with the EGR circuit in the GEN2 Diesel.


You sir are not allowed to ask those questions!!!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

//oilburner said:


> View attachment 271525
> For my education, what is the issue (system function, failures, resulting impact) with the EGR circuit in the GEN2 Diesel.


The issue? Regarding my recommendation to not install a catch can on it?
The issue is that it's exhaust gas....It's fairly hot. Besides any temp related concerns it's also a fairly complex arrangement and not conducive to installing one, additionally a catch can isn't going to trap exhaust particulate matter, so I don't see the point.


----------



## //oilburner (Mar 9, 2019)

I apologize about not being verbose enough - my rephrased question is - _What is it about the Chevrolet GEN2 Diesel's EGR system that causes it to fail or cause other issues_? Could an improvement (perhaps from another Diesel system made by another manufacturer) improve upon Chevrolet's design to prevent or prolong the EGR issue?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

//oilburner said:


> View attachment 271525
> For my education, what is the issue (system function, failures, resulting impact) with the EGR circuit in the GEN2 Diesel.


From this diagram, my #1 question would be: Why don't diesel engine designers withdraw exhaust gas AFTER it has passed through the DPF and feed it into the air intake prior to the compressor? It seems that most diesel engines would benefit from being fed exhaust gas that has been filtered rather than the dirty, soot-laden exhaust that is put into the intake.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Barry Allen said:


> From this diagram, my #1 question would be: Why don't diesel engine designers withdraw exhaust gas AFTER it has passed through the DPF and feed it into the air intake prior to the compressor? It seems that most diesel engines would benefit from being fed exhaust gas that has been filtered rather than the dirty, soot-laden exhaust that is put into the intake.


the dpf would fill up faster, requiring more regens, shortening the life of the filter

the exhaust gas into the egr is supposed to reduce nox, because of the cooler temps....now try to cool the exhaust gas post dpf during a regen...good luck.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

boraz said:


> now try to cool the exhaust gas post dpf during a regen...good luck.


I'm no expert but I think EGR is turned off during regen. The EPA allows disabling of exhaust treatment systems during certain periods of operation of engines (such as if engine damage would occur, if engine operation is a certain condition is a very small part of the time the engine is operating, etc.). I think DPF regen is a cycle where EGR is turned off so temperatures can be boosted to burn off the soot load in the filter.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

//oilburner said:


> I apologize about not being verbose enough - my rephrased question is - _What is it about the Chevrolet GEN2 Diesel's EGR system that causes it to fail or cause other issues_? Could an improvement (perhaps from another Diesel system made by another manufacturer) improve upon Chevrolet's design to prevent or prolong the EGR issue?


And the answer sir is that there are no issues with the Gen2 Diesel worthy of performing any modifications (delete). Nor are there in the Gen1 now that the bugs are worked out of it. Fire away!!!!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Barry Allen said:


> I'm no expert but I think EGR is turned off during regen. The EPA allows disabling of exhaust treatment systems during certain periods of operation of engines (such as if engine damage would occur, if engine operation is a certain condition is a very small part of the time the engine is operating, etc.). I think DPF regen is a cycle where EGR is turned off so temperatures can be boosted to burn off the soot load in the filter.


makes sense


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

boraz said:


> Barry Allen said:
> 
> 
> > From this diagram, my #1 question would be: Why don't diesel engine designers withdraw exhaust gas AFTER it has passed through the DPF and feed it into the air intake prior to the compressor? It seems that most diesel engines would benefit from being fed exhaust gas that has been filtered rather than the dirty, soot-laden exhaust that is put into the intake.
> ...


Heard this is what the new Silverado Diesel is doing, I would think the DPF would clog less since the filtered exhaust after it would be fed into the egr.

The egr doesnt filter air in the current state so why would it clog the DPF sooner?


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

C4r7m4n said:


> I emailed and received response that Oz Tuner has done the necessary deletes but are working on a security method...So basically they would rather develop something and keep it from the market than release it and have people copy there work.



Um, I bet they're talking about the security in the cars PCM and not so much the security on their tune.

These newer PCMs are nothing like the ones from just a few years ago.


The biggest issue with EGR on diesels is the cooler clogging with soot, coolers leaking coolant internally into the engines intake manifold / cylinders and EGR differential pressure sensors clogging up.

To get to the EGR cooler on some engines is NOT an easy task.

I haven't really looked at our engines but I'd be willing to bet it's not too hard on ours to replace in the future when needed.


----------



## C4r7m4n (Apr 10, 2019)

firehawk618 said:


> Um, I bet they're talking about the security in the cars PCM and not so much the security on their tune.
> 
> These newer PCMs are nothing like the ones from just a few years ago.


Um, no you are flat wrong.

This PCM is fully supported by EFILive. It's nothing like the 2.0 platform. It's just that EFILive no longer deciphers the code to allow DPF & EGR delete otherwise anybody with the software could delete like the good old days, just costs you $125 for a VIN license.

So what I posted is accurate, they have unlocked the parameters but aren't willing to share because they can't properly secure it.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

C4r7m4n said:


> Um, no you are flat wrong.
> 
> This PCM is fully supported by EFILive. It's nothing like the 2.0 platform. It's just that EFILive no longer deciphers the code to allow DPF & EGR delete otherwise anybody with the software could delete like the good old days, just costs you $125 for a VIN license.
> 
> So what I posted is accurate, they have unlocked the parameters but aren't willing to share because they can't properly secure it.


Were you given a timeline? Looks like trifecta won’t be tuning our Cruze CTD’s anymore.

TRIFECTA: Get Tuned. (2017 Cruze / Cruze Hatch Support Now Available!)
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...om/forum/showthread.php?t=183746&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

HondaTech2016 said:


> The egr doesnt filter air in the current state so why would it clog the DPF sooner?


EGR currently unfiltered goes through the engine and some (the majority?) of the soot that goes back through the engine is combusted instead of landing in the DPF. If we start taking EGR from after the DPF, 100% of soot from combustion lands in the DPF.


----------



## 19equinox (Jul 17, 2019)

jwolfest said:


> Hi TDCruze, my wife's car is a 17' so yes 2nd gen. Fantastic car - i just wish we can delete all the emissions nonsense so we can maximize efficiency/longevity.


So I just got off the phone with a guy from oz tuning. It is in fact promising they’re working on tunes for the 2nd gen Cruze and the equinox TD. He couldn’t give me a release date due to them still apparently trying to lock the tunes in and then be reliable for the public. It is just a waiting game now.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

19equinox said:


> So I just got off the phone with a guy from oz tuning. It is in fact promising they’re working on tunes for the 2nd gen Cruze and the equinox TD. He couldn’t give me a release date due to them still apparently trying to lock the tunes in and then be reliable for the public. It is just a waiting game now.


This brings me much joy! What is meant by lock the tunes in? One tune is good for one VIN?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

406 said:


> This brings me much joy! What is meant by lock the tunes in? One tune is good for one VIN?


Yes, for the Gen 1 tune customer must provide VIN at purchase and tune is locked to that VIN only.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

19equinox said:


> So I just got off the phone with a guy from oz tuning. It is in fact promising they’re working on tunes for the 2nd gen Cruze and the equinox TD. He couldn’t give me a release date due to them still apparently trying to lock the tunes in and then be reliable for the public. It is just a waiting game now.


Just in time for them to be discontinued - much like the 2nd gen Cruze Diesel.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

19equinox said:


> So I just got off the phone with a guy from oz tuning. It is in fact promising they’re working on tunes for the 2nd gen Cruze and the equinox TD. He couldn’t give me a release date due to them still apparently trying to lock the tunes in and then be reliable for the public. It is just a waiting game now.


One more question related to this. Was anything mentioned about hardware being developed to accompany such a tune? Curious for reasons...


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

406 said:


> Was anything mentioned about hardware being developed to accompany such a tune?


Their prior tune for Gen1 cars was compatible with DPF-equipped cars but had a warning that the highest HP boost setting (I believe it was +50 HP) would load the DPF with soot if you were doing lots of full-throttle acceleration. The web page warned that you had to let the car complete a regen and that continued use without doing that would plug the DPF to where it was basically destroyed.

Their DPF delete exhaust pipe required the engine tune. The engine tune was programmed to ignore a total lack of backpressure (unlike the stock ECU that would surely throw engine codes) but it would work fine if you left the DPF in place.

I believe the engine tune disabled the exhaust fluid injection for NOx reduction. It just ignored NOx sensors. You could leave the urea tank in place if you wanted or you could entirely remove it.

I do hope they develop a DPF delete exhaust pipe if they do an engine tune. Shouldn't be much work other than some basic welding and powdercoating to make a delete pipe.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

19equinox said:


> So I just got off the phone with a guy from oz tuning. It is in fact promising they’re working on tunes for the 2nd gen Cruze and the equinox TD. He couldn’t give me a release date due to them still apparently trying to lock the tunes in and then be reliable for the public. It is just a waiting game now.


Very good to hear! A number of us have been waiting for a tune to become available.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

19equinox said:


> So I just got off the phone with a guy from oz tuning. It is in fact promising they’re working on tunes for the 2nd gen Cruze and the equinox TD. He couldn’t give me a release date due to them still apparently trying to lock the tunes in and then be reliable for the public. It is just a waiting game now.


Also, I hate the waiting game haha

Thanks for sharing your inquiry, and keep us posted!


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

Anyone have any new info pertaining to this thread?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

coalminer said:


> I am going to throw my 2 cents in here, I have no desire to rip the DPF and SCR off of my car however I would like the ability to reset the computer when there are issues with the emissions systems. So for those who may be reading this and working on custom tunes for our Cruze diesels, please take this into consideration and maybe there is something quick you can come up with that will accomplish this.


I know this has been out there for a while, but I did not see a response. Such an item does exist now, it is the Torque app with the Bi-Scan for GM plug-in (Android, all availible on Google Play). You'll need a compatible Android device and bluetooth OBD2 adapter. That will let you do monitoriing of many, many parameters, and do sensor resets and code resets. It even has a feature to do a Service Regen, command an early Normal Regen, Reset the DEF level sensor, and many other features. It's an amazing tool for these cars, at a very reasonable price.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> I know this has been out there for a while, but I did not see a response. Such an item does exist now, it is the Torque app with the Bi-Scan for GM plug-in (Android, all availible on Google Play). You'll need a compatible Android device and bluetooth OBD2 adapter. That will let you do monitoriing of many, many parameters, and do sensor resets and code resets. It even has a feature to do a Service Regen, command an early Normal Regen, Reset the DEF level sensor, and many other features. It's an amazing tool for these cars, at a very reasonable price.


I didn't realize Torque/BiScan did sensor resets ... do you know if it will do a DPF differential pressure sensor relearn? I'm still wary of replacing that on my own but it would be good to know I can, since I'm basically on my own with the car's regen issue at this point. I'd feel better knowing I have that power once my warranty is out. Albeit that is a while.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> I didn't realize Torque/BiScan did sensor resets ... do you know if it will do a DPF differential pressure sensor relearn? I'm still wary of replacing that on my own but it would be good to know I can, since I'm basically on my own with the car's regen issue at this point. I'd feel better knowing I have that power once my warranty is out. Albeit that is a while.


Ok, I'm looking at it now... I have not tried all the resets, but the one's I have tried work. I've done the DEF level reset on my Gen 1 as it was not working (ironically it's now perpetually full, so I just check it with a stick during oil changes to make sure it is not out!). 

I see a "DPF Reset" on the list. 

This is the list: (Note, this is LWM Duramax 2.8L, but it has nearly identical codes to the 1.6l, and the functions seem to work). 

Service Regen
Normal Regen
DPF Reset
SCR Warning Indicator
SCR learned Values Reset
SCR Reset
SCR Injector Reset
DEF Level Reset
NOx Sensor 1 Reset
NOx Sensor 2 Reset


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Ok, I'm looking at it now... I have not tried all the resets, but the one's I have tried work. I've done the DEF level reset on my Gen 1 as it was not working (ironically it's now perpetually full, so I just check it with a stick during oil changes to make sure it is not out!).
> 
> I see a "DPF Reset" on the list.
> 
> ...


Thanks! The DPF reset was what the dealer supposedly did last week, but I'm never sure. The DPF reset and DPF differential pressure sensor reset are two different things from what I understand (the first sets the learned values to 0 when a new DPF is installed; the second sets the learned values to whereever the soot % left off when you replace the sensor). I wonder what the difference is between a DPF reset and an SCR learned values reset? I guess the SCR values would have to do with the burnoff process itself while the DPF values have to do with how much soot is in the filter. Wish I could take a course on this stuff so I really knew every bell and whistle of the system. Either way seems like the Torque Pro/BiScan would be a good investment. I like the SGII for tracking stuff, but having those extra features would be nice. It would be nice to be able to trigger the regen on command, too, since mine does a lot and it's a pain when they start a mile from my destination instead of during the 40 miles on the way!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The DPF reset is really really broad. When I looked at it didn’t really seem to do anything that wouldn’t happen just by turning the key on and off.

If you do it mid regen it will upset the regen and basically make it go back to the start but that’s about the only noticeable thing. It will not alter soot levels.

sadly a lot of the reset functions end up not doing much useful.

the Differential pressure sensor reset does exist although it’s not 100% needed for replacing it. It just speeds up the process if a code is present. It will be added to Gretio at some point (Biscan successor).


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> The DPF reset is really really broad. When I looked at it didn’t really seem to do anything that wouldn’t happen just by turning the key on and off.
> 
> If you do it mid regen it will upset the regen and basically make it go back to the start but that’s about the only noticeable thing. It will not alter soot levels.
> 
> ...


Stupid question, but is "reset" and "relearn" the same thing? My (not great) understanding is only based off of the service manual and some descriptions I read online about DPF replacement in general. The application being that if you replace a DPF you need to "relearn" the system to 0% ... when mine was replaced it still read 82% with a new empty DPF. I could never understand if that actually made a difference, or if the instructions in the manual were just to avoid an initial early regen before it relearns itself anyway. I thought the latter, but some things I read online about trucks implied if the relearn wasn't done it would not be calibrated right. I suspect on the Cruze it relearned itself. The dealer wasn't sure when I asked them, so they did a service regen and a relearn for me to amend for not doing a relearn initially. It didn't make a difference, the car still has the same erratic soot build and regen patterns.
I wish I understood this better. I'm reasonably intelligent but computing and electronics are not my strongsuit and the whole thing makes me feel like a halfwit. Are you saying for the sensor relearn, that it will basically relearn on its own following replacement, and the reset is just to "teach" it faster? It confuses me a little to begin with, because if the sensor was giving the wrong values and needed replacement, why would you want the new one to learn the stored, incorrect value? To be honest, I only want to replace the sensor and pipes as a "parts cannon" move because no one can figure out what is going on with my car. On the other hand the car is functionally great, so I'd hate to make matters worse by trying something over my head that may not be necessary.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Stupid question, but is "reset" and "relearn" the same thing? My (not great) understanding is only based off of the service manual and some descriptions I read online about DPF replacement in general. The application being that if you replace a DPF you need to "relearn" the system to 0% ... when mine was replaced it still read 82% with a new empty DPF. I could never understand if that actually made a difference, or if the instructions in the manual were just to avoid an initial early regen before it relearns itself anyway. I thought the latter, but some things I read online about trucks implied if the relearn wasn't done it would not be calibrated right. I suspect on the Cruze it relearned itself. The dealer wasn't sure when I asked them, so they did a service regen and a relearn for me to amend for not doing a relearn initially. It didn't make a difference, the car still has the same erratic soot build and regen patterns.
> I wish I understood this better. I'm reasonably intelligent but computing and electronics are not my strongsuit and the whole thing makes me feel like a halfwit. Are you saying for the sensor relearn, that it will basically relearn on its own following replacement, and the reset is just to "teach" it faster? It confuses me a little to begin with, because if the sensor was giving the wrong values and needed replacement, why would you want the new one to learn the stored, incorrect value? To be honest, I only want to replace the sensor and pipes as a "parts cannon" move because no one can figure out what is going on with my car. On the other hand the car is functionally great, so I'd hate to make matters worse by trying something over my head that may not be necessary.


Relearn and reset may or may not be different. The exact details of what the commands do are not in the service manual. It just says “do this”.

a relearn procedure and ‘some’ resets will basically take the long term memory of what your car has and wipe it clean. This forces the algorithm to use the most recent data. Instead of 1000 data points it has 0.

but those data points will be overwritten over time regardless if you push a button or not. The car can adapt to a failing part it can also unadapt to a failing part.

make sense? There’s usually several layers to calculating things so everything takes time to propagate. Even doing the relearn doesn’t really wipe everything instantly.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Relearn and reset may or may not be different. The exact details of what the commands do are not in the service manual. It just says “do this”.
> 
> a relearn procedure and ‘some’ resets will basically take the long term memory of what your car has and wipe it clean. This forces the algorithm to use the most recent data. Instead of 1000 data points it has 0.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that does make more sense. So over the course of say, 5k miles, my car would have collected enough new data points with the fresh DPF to have adjusted the algorithm on its own regardless of the relearn? I can't help but suspect a software issue given how erratic the regen behavior has been ... is will do one after 90 miles, and then do one after 300 miles, then one after 100, then 250 etc with the same tank of fuel, cookie-cutter-same highway drive, traffic, weather, etc. But given that everything else on the car works beautifully, it seems like it doesn't have an overall "learning" problem. If it weren't for everyone else's reports of regen frequency, I'd think it was supposed to do a regen every 100 miles.
Interestingly when the car had its turbo replaced and relearned in March, somehow it lost its "count" of lifetime regens, but not its lifetime "avg distance between regens" ... the math never adds up, but adds up if you only use lifetime mileage since the turbo replacement. I.e. the dealer pulled numbers saying it had done 13 total regens at 15k miles, but the same data said 221 miles between regens. Weird stuff. Took the car back in Sept and it had counted every one I'd witnessed since then for a total of 34. I wonder if the recent DPF relearn wiped that total again. I don't think my SGII will give the "total regen" parameter though.


----------



## CruzeTalk20 (Oct 27, 2019)

Any new info about this topic?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Not sure where to post this but this was the most relevant. I am curious if anyone knows anything about what this seller did to his Cruze. I have yet to find any delete programs and tunes for all he claims he did to his diesel cruze. 









2018 Chervolet Cruze Diesel Deleted - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Selling my 2018 Chevy Cruze with 75,000 miles on it. I bought it brand new. I’m the original owner. Services all done earlier than required. Oil changes every 5000 miles Floor and trunk liners and...



sarasota.craigslist.org


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I can't tell from the photos if the DPF has been deleted. Only one picture shows under the hood and there isn't enough photos to show if there have been physical changes to the exhaust system.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

That mileage is terrible.

Probably still worth it for the CEL.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

phil1734 said:


> That mileage is terrible.


The Craigslist car where he says the best he got was 61 mpg with an automatic transmission? That's amazingly excellent and what I could have guessed it would be if the emissions system were deleted.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh, I see he has a pic where it's a 61.1 mpg average over one 50 mile stretch. I can do that going downhill a lot, but that's hard to do in Florida (a giant flat sandbar of a state).

My longest average was from Central Illinois to Seattle and back. With some local driving in places (around Seattle, and in some national parks) I still averaged 54 mpg for the entire trip. That included driving about 90 mph the entire eastbound width of Montana.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

honkeytoast907 said:


> After a ton of searching I’ve found two that claim to program a delete for our gen 2s. No transmission tunes as of now.
> 
> I haven't tried either but may in the near future. Figured I’d share for those interested:
> 
> ...


I spoke to them (GWD) over the phone. The Gen 2 cruze needs more work than the Gen 1. Need to run some wiring to bypass the module to fool the sensors from triggering a CEL and putting it in countdown mode to the 65 mph restriction. Also need to remove the particulate filter and add the bypass pipe. A few other things that I don't recall. I'm not sure between the cost and all the alterations specific to the Gen 2 1.6 litre is worth the hassle.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Why are you guys posting these companies names on the public forum? 
Not a very bright move, considering the way the EPA goes after tuners....


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

thebac said:


> Why are you guys posting these companies names on the public forum?
> Not a very bright move, considering the way the EPA goes after tuners....


Don't worry, as of this posting we have 20 days of diesel inventory left in the USA. Bigger issues to deal with if diesel inventories run dry.


----------



## honkeytoast907 (3 mo ago)

thebac said:


> Why are you guys posting these companies names on the public forum?
> Not a very bright move, considering the way the EPA goes after tuners....


Because we come to forums to discuss & learn about our cars. If the EPA wants to go after some small Canadian business, for any reason, I’m glad the moderators on this website can delete the conversation so they’re safe!

is this CruzeTalk or save the Canadians from the American EPA?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

honkeytoast907 said:


> Because we come to forums to discuss & learn about our cars. If the EPA wants to go after some small Canadian business, for any reason, I’m glad the moderators on this website can delete the conversation so they’re safe!
> 
> is this CruzeTalk or save the Canadians from the American EPA?


You obviously havent been in the diesel game as long as I have and seen what the EPA is really doing. Yes, they'll go after companies OUTSIDE the US, as they even brought pressure to bear on EFILive (New Zealand!) to change their software bc of US emissions mandates. The EPA is completely out of control. I have had friends who've been down this road and lost everything.

So if you dont give even a small amount of care about someone's business being shut down and them being fined hundreds of thousands of dollars, then go right on ahead.....post their names publicly.


----------



## honkeytoast907 (3 mo ago)

I’d be interested to see how an American Federal Agency could fine a Canadian company. Especially when said company is responsible for what they choose to put on ‘their’ website.

Obviously off topic. Point is, unapproved discussions are just plain deleted and censored on this site. Idiots like myself who want to research, learn & discuss the complicated topic of emissions- can’t.

But thank you mods for preventing the demise of Canadians with computers.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Tuners that still do deletes


----------

